# Historicism



## Scott (Nov 28, 2005)

What are some of the better online introduction to historicism? I know the Historicism Research Foundation had what looked like a good introduction involving audio files when I looked a couple of years ago. But it looks like that introduction has been taken offline. Too bad.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 28, 2005)

There are several Historicist sites given here.


----------



## caddy (Mar 18, 2006)

*Mauro was an Historicist I believe*

http://www.preteristarchive.addr.com/PartialPreterism/index_mauro.html


----------



## Peter (Mar 18, 2006)

Scott, here is an emerging Historicist e-group : http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Historicism/


----------



## JM (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm a mod on www.historicism.com lots of ebooks etc.


----------

